# Greetings Brethren from Denver, CO



## Jxcs (Jul 29, 2016)

I was originally raised in Shekinah Lodge #241, Carbondale, IL. My fiancé and I recently moved to Denver and I found out that my local lodge is dark over the summers. I heard that different areas of the U.S. perform their work differently so I was hoping to find some resources when I found this site.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey brother, I was Raised in Oregon and now live in NM.  OR goes dark in JUL and AUG as well. buy NM doesn't, we are shining light 12 months a year.  If you have some free time come down to Santa fe NM on the 1st Monday or 2nd Wednesday of the month.  dinner at 630 gavel falls at 730 to open lodge.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello from a brother in Golden, CO. We are also dark in summer.

As a new EA I don't know which lodges are active in summer. I do know the Nevada Lodge in Nevadaville is open for summer. As they close in winter due to heavy snow. Many Golden brothers go to Nevadaville in summer months and Nevadaville brothers come down to Golden in winter.

https://www.nevadalodge4.org/

From the state website you can filter out lodge locations to the Denver area, and try making contact through their websites. Good luck and welcome to CO.

http://www.coloradofreemasons.org/lodges/areaLodges.php


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jul 29, 2016)

It looks like the lodge in Centenniel does not recess for summer.

*Centennial* *# 84*
225 Acoma Street,
Denver, Colorado.
80223


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 29, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to this forum Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome, and check out East Denver Lodge... not sure if they go dark or not.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 31, 2016)

Jxcs said:


> I was originally raised in Shekinah Lodge #241, Carbondale, IL. My fiancé and I recently moved to Denver and I found out that my local lodge is dark over the summers. I heard that different areas of the U.S. perform their work differently so I was hoping to find some resources when I found this site.


G'day and welcome !


----------



## Jxcs (Aug 1, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Hello from a brother in Golden, CO. We are also dark in summer.
> 
> As a new EA I don't know which lodges are active in summer. I do know the Nevada Lodge in Nevadaville is open for summer. As they close in winter due to heavy snow. Many Golden brothers go to Nevadaville in summer months and Nevadaville brothers come down to Golden in winter.



Thanks for info, I'll have to stop by this August!


----------



## Jxcs (Aug 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hey brother, I was Raised in Oregon and now live in NM. OR goes dark in JUL and AUG as well. buy NM doesn't, we are shining light 12 months a year. If you have some free time come down to Santa fe NM on the 1st Monday or 2nd Wednesday of the month. dinner at 630 gavel falls at 730 to open lodge.



I'll definitely have to visit NM sometime, I've never been to Santa Fe. Are you with the Guard down there? I recently separated from the IL ANG when I moved to CO. I was active before that. Now I'm using the post 9/11 out here for grad school.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 1, 2016)

Jxcs said:


> I'll definitely have to visit NM sometime, I've never been to Santa Fe. Are you with the Guard down there? I recently separated from the IL ANG when I moved to CO. I was active before that. Now I'm using the post 9/11 out here for grad school.



No I am active, Im a recruiter.  Waiting on orders to pcs.  should getem by the end of the month


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

